# One drive wont sync my file



## MyITExpertLeft (Feb 27, 2020)

One drive says theres nothing in the folder but the status of the folder is syncing. However on one drive it says all files are synced. I am ready to pull my hair out, please please help. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi MyITExpertLeft,

Welcome to TSF.

Is the file present when you visit the one drive website?


----------

